# S_pulse baustein



## darkmaster16792 (5 September 2019)

Hallo miteinander habe folgendes Problem brauche das Gegenstück zu diesem Baustein  für eine 1212c.

Stell mich im mom zu glatt an

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2019)

Das gibts so leider nicht. 

Am nächsten kommt vermutlich der TP. Allerdings ist der Ausgang da immer die eingestellte Zeit gesetzt. selbst wenn der eingang kürzer kommt. der S_pulse lief nur solange der Starteingang gesetzt war.
Ggf reicht dir das ja.
Ansonsten müsstest du dir einen S_pulse selber bauen mit einem TP und einem T_Reset in einen FB verpackt.

mfG René


----------



## darkmaster16792 (5 September 2019)

Geht um dieses netzwerk 
Danke im voraus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2019)

Ohne zu wissen was das teil machen soll nützt einem dieses netzwerk nix.


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

Das is ne kautschuck presse die presst Dichtungen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

Das sind meine variablen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MFreiberger (6 September 2019)

Moin darkmaster16792,



darkmaster16792 schrieb:


> Das is ne kautschuck presse die presst Dichtungen



 Na dann ist ja Alles klar.

Ich denke mal die Zeiten sind wichtig, damit das Signal von M2.0 und M2.1 an anderer Stelle sauber erkannt wird? 
Ich persönlich mag solche "Zwischenabfragen" nicht. Kannst Du hier die Zeiten und Merker nicht einfach raus lassen und für jede Zeit noch jeweils ein Netzwerk spendieren? Dann wird das Programm aus meiner Sicht auch besser lesbar.

Man könnte mit dem Eingangssignal eine Einschaltverzögerung laufen lassen.

Eingangssignalflanke: Ausgang setzen
Eingangssignal und Zeitflanke oder Rücksetzflanke: Ausgang zurücksetzen

Ich verzichte gerne auf die "Spezialzeiten" von SIEMENS. Normalerweise kann man alles mit Ein- Ausschaltverzögerung erschlagen.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (6 September 2019)

Moin darkmaster16792,

ah, jetzt, ja. Eine Zweihandbedienung.

Aber das lässt sich doch auch einfach mit einfachen Ein- Ausschaltverzögerungen realisieren?
Ggf. einen FB "Zweihand" schreiben, in dem TON und/oder TOF verwendet werden?

Idee zur Umsetzung:

- von jedem Taster eine Einschaltverzögerung erzeugen.
- Beide Eingänge in vorgegebener Zeit da: Bit zuweisen => Ausgang "an"
- Ein Eingang zu spät: Bit setzen , dass Ausgang "an" verhindert. Dieses Bit zurücksetzen, wenn BEIDE Eingänge aus sind.


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

Werden ich versuchen hasse die 1200 alles anders als früher viel umständlicher finde ich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

Das schlimme is einfach hab das Programm  hier liegen von der alten Steuerung  funktionsfähig und nu muss es zwingend auf ne 1200er drauf wegen Kosten 300er wäre lauffähig  abernö.....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

Hat denn jemand Lust und Zeit zu helfen könnt das alte prog zusenden  auch als v15 projekt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 September 2019)

Halleluja! Und du nimmst dann diese Presse in Betrieb? Ein ganz schön waghalsiges Vorhaben!

Handelt es sich um einen Anlagenstillstand?


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

Ja die alte plc is tot konnte das prog von der memcard auslesen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 September 2019)

Sieh zu dass du noch einmal eine S7300 als Ersatzsteuerung bekommst, damit die Presse erst mal wieder läuft. Danach solltest du dir in aller Ruhe Gedanken um eine Umrüstung machen. Bei Pressensteuerungen ist das schon aus rechtlicher Sicht nicht ganz so einfach. Eine Reparatur mit Austausch eines baugleichen Ersatzgerätes ist wohl weniger ein Problem. Bei einer Umrüstung auf eine andere Steuerung bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Im Bereich Safety kennen sich andere hier besser aus. Ist denn neben der S7 auch Sicherheitstechnik verbaut?


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

Nope is ne alte Presse  die wurde in den 70ern gebaut und schon 2 ma umgebaut

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2019)

> Nope is ne alte Presse  die wurde in den 70ern gebaut und schon 2 ma umgebaut



??

Was spricht jetzt dagegen, die defekte 300ér vorerst gegen eine gleiche auszutauschen? Was für eine ist es denn genau?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 September 2019)

Und die einzige Schutzeinrichtung ist eine Zweihandbedienung über die S7300?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2019)

Was für Kräfte wirken denn da ( Presskraft ? )

2 KG / 2 to...??


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

500kg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vollmi (6 September 2019)

Dann nehmt ne S7-1510sp. da läuft dann das 300er Programm am ehesten so wie es das gemacht hat und so viel teurer ist diese auch nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2019)

darkmaster16792 schrieb:


> Ja die alte plc is tot konnte das prog von der memcard auslesen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Was bedeutet sie ist tot? Auf den Bildern leuchten noch die LED´s

Was spricht dagewgen, eine 95ér gleichen Types zu stecken => fertig ( Ok, der Zug ist wohl schon abgefahren, 1200ér ist ja schon drin )

Zur Verdrahtung spar ich mir jetzt mal den Kommentar


----------



## darkmaster16792 (6 September 2019)

Verdrahtung is weils keinen Plan gab und ich erstellen musste

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 September 2019)

Die Verdrahtung hat einen großen Vorteil. Es lassen sich die Drähte so viel besser nach verfolgen  .

Ich wurde neulich ganz privat dazu genötigt, mir eine Kniehebelpresse in einem Hinterhof an zu sehen. Dieses Monstrum sah noch wesentlich schlechter aus. Rund herum alles offen, null Sicherheit. Endlagenschalter total verschlissen. Die Verdrahtung ähnlich wie hier, eher schlimmer, der Schaltplan aber genau der selbe  . Ich habe direkt wieder kehrt gemacht.

Master der Finsternis, ist das Problem mit den Timern das einzige Problem im Programm? Das könnte man in deiner Verantwortung gerade noch über das Forum klären. Oder gibt es noch weitere?


----------

